# WFB Vassal?



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Why is it they can make modules for warhammer 40k for Vassal, but fantasy is left to rot in the wayside?

I would probably play a lot of Vassal if there was a fantasy module as well! 

Any idea as to why no one has come up with one yet? I've heard many people that are actually on Vassal say they would love to play it, yet no one has created it! 

Does anyone know if its a copyright issue? I've heard rumors about the 40k modules getting into trouble because of copyright, but nothing about fantasy.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Context?: I've never heard of Vassel before now.


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Is that right? 

Vassal is a program for tabletop games online. You download the client, and then download the 40k module. It's basically an image module where you are able to get any unit, any army, any time. You are able to play with other people online. It's kind of like a screenshot of a tabletop. You are able to place terrain pieces wherever you want, and then choose the army you want, post the army list you have, then prep and place your army. There's a huge system of how to move your pieces as well as a huge rolling system. It's very complex, but very effective and popular enough to always have people on it playing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

There is a WHFB vassal thread here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86301


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> There is a WHFB vassal thread here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=86301


Considering that thread has been dead for almost a year, has there been any updates on its completion?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Typhos said:


> Considering that thread has been dead for almost a year, has there been any updates on its completion?


I just highlighted it in case you missed it; you would have to contact the module creators for details of progress.


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, I understand. Thanks for the info and the links!! Good thing they're German. 

I sure hope it's still around!


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to update that I found the files for this. The first couple versions were through Megaupload, which is no longer around.

I found the latest version that was posted last January. It is still out of date or something. No one is playing. I'm not sure.


----------

